# Locating



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

Can someone advise me on the purchase of a pipe locator and equip for slab leak locating? I will be using it for locating and small repipe jobs, looking for manifolds etc. I think I can go with used but would like some recommendations from some PROS. Thanks


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

You might wanna post an intro!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use an old Goldak locator for pipes. It works well for shallow, short runs. I tried to trace an old rusty gas line once that gave out after about 100 feet. The transmitter just doesn't have the wattage. For copper, it works well.

I also have a Navitrack that I use for my camera and a Gator transmitter that should work with it but haven't yet tried it in the field. I was thinking it might be a better combination and I'd be able to find depth.







Paul


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*forget the other locator*

the best one or top of the line is the ridgid sr-60, but that is over kill, i own 2 sr-20 sometime i locate the manifold without transmitter signal to the water or gas line. The ridgid scout is not bad but u need to send signal for the scout to pick up. If u r low on cash go with the scout and transmitter 5watt ridgid, if u got money to burn go with sr-20 and transmitter 5watt, but if u really want to to top notch sr-60. I have all those at one time or other and found out i rarely missed a locate sonde or metal line.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Try the Leak Pro.com detector I like mine...it's the first tool I pull out when there's a leak. For locating, Rigid Navi Track II


----------



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I did buy the 5 watt brick transmitter. And I also just bought the Subsurface LD-12. I was told this is a great piece for slab leak locating. Haven't played with it yet I just got it last Week. Thanks again guys


----------

